# Czytnik kart SD Realtek RTS5129 problem z niektórymi kartami

## sebas86

Coś mnie tknęło aby wreszcie uruchomić czytnik kart w laptopie. Główny moduł odnalazłem, potrzebne są właściwie dwa:

```
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_USB=y
```

 Nadal mam jednak problem z jedną kartą SDHC 32GB GoodRAM, której próba wykrycia cały czas sypie błędem -22:

 *Quote:*   

> mmc0: error -22 whilst initialising SD card

  Testowałem inne karty mniejsze, większe w tym Sandiska 8 i 32GB i nie było z nimi najmniejszych problemów:

 *Quote:*   

> mmc0: new ultra high speed SDR50 SDHC card at address e624
> 
> mmcblk0: mmc0:e624 SU32G 29.7 GiB 
> 
> mmcblk0: p1 p2

  Problematycznej karty używam w kamerze samochodowej i nie ma z nią normalnie problemów, z tego co pamiętam również bez problemów została wykryta i zamontowana pod Windowsem (na tej samej maszynie), więc to raczej nie kwestia sprzętowa a programowa.

Jakieś sugestie co do tego czy być może zapomniałem o jakiś magicznych modułach albo opcjach dla takowych?

Edit

Jednak źle pamiętałem. Na Windowsie owszem działa ale na innej maszynie. Na laptopie ze wspomnianym czytnikiem system nawet nie stęknął o problemie z kartą… Nie mniej gdyby ktoś miał jakiś pomysł co z tym fantem zrobić byłbym bardzo wdzięczny.  :Smile: 

----------

